# Skype



## fivepointcalvinist (May 17, 2006)

FREE calls within the US and Canada to any phone with Skype!

http://www.skype.com/helloagain.html


----------



## Reed (May 18, 2006)

wow! this is great! 
I've got it installed on my mac... I'm ready to make a phone call.... but what is the country code for the US -- where does one find these bits of info?


----------



## Reed (May 18, 2006)

I found it -- 
http://www.skype.com/products/skypeout/rates/dialing.html


----------



## Reed (May 18, 2006)

I have it working -- I've tested it out with 2 people on landlines -- they sound fine from my computer -- but to them over the phone I sound like Jeremiah in the bottom of a (thankfully) broken cistern.

still, though -- it's way cool!


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reed_
> I have it working -- I've tested it out with 2 people on landlines -- they sound fine from my computer -- but to them over the phone I sound like Jeremiah in the bottom of a (thankfully) broken cistern.
> 
> still, though -- it's way cool!



try adjusting your sound settings from the options menu...


----------

